# Here we go again



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Look like another shooting in California. Seems to me it is some 22yr old dipshit that is upset because he hasn't been laid yet. He goes on a spree stabbing 3 people and shooting a few others. The father of one of the victims is already saing "Not one more". Blaming the ****ing guns!! Always the guns. Nobody blames the knife, he did stab and kill three people but it is the guns fault. Apparently the killer is the son of some director. The kid filmed himself and someone said it sounded "scripted" It wouldn't surprise me is it was an anti gun nut that did it just to put a bad light on guns. What I would like to know is what medications he is on!!!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, I groaned out loud when I read it too. What a sicko loser.

But, some good news for the psycho virgin kid, he can get laid lots in prison.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

We need to teach a class for losers on how to commit a mass murder correctly.

Load gun with one round.

Place against right temple.

Pull trigger to test fire weapon.

Oh, I guess there won't be a mass murder.

I for one would be glad to teach this class


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I guess guns are going to be banned altogether in California now. If I lived in California could I keep my firearms because I've gotten laid before? By the way, did anyone see anywhere what type of weapon he was using?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They say he had two sig saurs a glock and 40 magazines. 
It said he purchased them a year ago at three different stores


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Doesn't California already have super strict gun control laws? I just can't figure out how anyone could commit a mass shooting with such laws in place. Oh yea, criminals and psychos don't care about laws, no matter how many you pass.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The 22-year-old wrote that “the ultimate evil behind sexuality is the human female.” He added that they “think like beasts” and “should not have the right to choose who to mate and breed with.”

Wait for it. Because of this douche we are going to hear a renewed outcry for more gun control, never mind that half of the victims that he killed were killed with a knife.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad I ordered what I did on Friday.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Look like another shooting in California. Seems to me it is some 22yr old dipshit that is upset because he hasn't been laid yet. He goes on a spree stabbing 3 people and shooting a few others. The father of one of the victims is already saing "Not one more". Blaming the ****ing guns!! Always the guns. Nobody blames the knife, he did stab and kill three people but it is the guns fault. Apparently the killer is the son of some director. The kid filmed himself and someone said it sounded "scripted" It wouldn't surprise me is it was an anti gun nut that did it just to put a bad light on guns. What I would like to know is what medications he is on!!!


IF the shooter was on medications it would be SSRIs. I've been studying the issue since the late 1970s and can promise you that every mass shooter is *always*:

* A user or someone who just quit taking SSRIs OR
* The shooter had been under the care of a psychiatrist and / or psychiatrist AND observers knew in the days before the shooting that shooter was acting strangely.

Will we ever put the mental health community under the microscope and blame them for what they are doing?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If you can't get laid in California driving a BMW you are a few bricks short of a load.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The Resister said:


> IF the shooter was on medications it would be SSRIs. I've been studying the issue since the late 1970s and can promise you that every mass shooter is *always*:
> 
> * A user or someone who just quit taking SSRIs OR
> * The shooter had been under the care of a psychiatrist and / or psychiatrist AND observers knew in the days before the shooting that shooter was acting strangely.
> ...


Here you go again blame someone else.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Here you go again blame someone else.


I don't know being the country of Liberals that we are most of the time we continue to blame the gun instead of the perp all the time. I mean did the gun just get up and start shooting people or was it the looser with the gun? Ironically we don't blame alcohol when a DUI driver kills another innocent motorist on the road way, we blame the driver. Hence the reason I think Liberalism is a mental disease...as they have no logical thought process. Just my observations over the years...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The Resister said:


> IF the shooter was on medications it would be SSRIs. I've been studying the issue since the late 1970s and can promise you that every mass shooter is *always*:
> 
> * A user or someone who just quit taking SSRIs OR
> * The shooter had been under the care of a psychiatrist and / or psychiatrist AND observers knew in the days before the shooting that shooter was acting strangely.
> ...


It seems to be a common thread with these mass shootings. In addition they all seem to be addicted to violent video games. No, I am not calling for an end to video games, but the same people who are on all of these meds also seem to loose touch with reality and come to think that shooting a bunch of people is just like playing some video game.

Instead of addressing these issues, we will see the gun grabbers focusing on those "evil" guns, that take control of people's minds and force them to go out and kill people. Never mind everything else and never mind that he 1/2 of the people he killed, he did so with a knife.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> It seems to be a common thread with these mass shootings. In addition they all seem to be addicted to violent video games. No, I am not calling for an end to video games, but the same people who are on all of these meds also seem to loose touch with reality and come to think that shooting a bunch of people is just like playing some video game.
> 
> Instead of addressing these issues, we will see the gun grabbers focusing on those "evil" guns, that take control of people's minds and force them to go out and kill people. Never mind everything else and never mind that he 1/2 of the people he killed, he did so with a knife.


We've had some beheadings around here the past few weeks... one guy killed his parents with a Samurai sword; somebody beheaded an elderly man and then killed his wife. Now, it's stabbings. Wonder why the media isn't pointing out that maybe Americans can't be trusted with knives and swords? We can all be issued soft plastic forks and spoons. That ought to solve it.

Google mass shootings and SSRIs. Then ask yourself, why are we not on the offensive on this issue?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The Resister said:


> We've had some beheadings around here the past few weeks... one guy killed his parents with a Samurai sword; somebody beheaded an elderly man and then killed his wife. Now, it's stabbings. Wonder why the media isn't pointing out that maybe Americans can't be trusted with knives and swords? We can all be issued soft plastic forks and spoons. That ought to solve it.
> 
> Google mass shootings and SSRIs. Then ask yourself, why are we not on the offensive on this issue?


This issue will always be covered up because of the MASSIVE influence that the pharmaceutical corporations have on our government. Congress, all of Congress, is bought and paid for.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

From what I saw on the TV, it said his "therapist" had notified LE about him before. Thought they said like 3 times???? Haven't we seen this lapse in investigation in the Colorado movie theater shooting, and the Newtown shooting to name just 2 and of course the Boston Marathon bombing. I don't want to come off like a conspiracy fruit cake, but damn, this is getting to be a little too frequent. Like maybe they aren't investigating for a reason?????


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Resistor, 

It wouldn't surprise me if you were correct, there is mounting evidence of a link between mass killings and SSRI's. 

On the other hand, the blame rests squarely on the shoulders of the perpetrator. With some people there seems to be an emotional disconnect that doesn't allow them to see these bastards for what they are. They'd rather blame some inanimate object a gun a knife a sword, SSRI's etc. than face the reality that there are some truly evil, sick and messed up people out there.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you're going on or off medications you are required to be on a locked floor of a hospital. Mostly the 6th floor. 
You can experience agitation mood swings and other things. Alot of crazy things. Voices in your head that nobody else hears.
Although there was a case I remember. A deaf person who doesn't know what voices sound like because he was born deaf. But they still said he hears voices in his head. Which should be perplexing but if you know a little more you would know its mostly false. Its just the drug companies and the secret court. Fake judge. The mental health act of 1970 something.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

You can not close every freaking sanitarium in the country and rely only on pharmaceuticals, therapists and police officers. Some people need to be kept out of society in a place they can get help and where they can not harm other people.

Deinstitutionalisation was started in the 70's by politicians who wanted to shift costs from state to federal budgets. Running sanitariums were costly and unpopular. The cold truth is, it was determined to be cheaper and easier to clean up a mass murder or two each year, than to run a quality sanitarium in every state.

From wiki:

According to American psychiatrist Loren Mosher, most deinstitutionalization in the USA took place after 1972, as a result of the availability of SSI, long after the antipsychotic drugs were used universally in state hospitals.[3]

According to psychiatrist and author Thomas Szasz, deinstitutionalisation is the policy and practice of transferring homeless, involuntarily hospitalised mental patients from state mental hospitals into many different kinds of de facto psychiatric institutions funded largely by the federal government. These federally subsidised institutions began in the United States and were quickly adopted by most Western governments. The plan was set in motion by the Community Mental Health Act as a part of John F. Kennedy's legislation[clarification needed] and passed by the U.S. Congress in 1963, mandating the appointment of a commission to make recommendations for "combating mental illness in the United States".[4]

In many cases the deinstitutionalisation of the mentally ill in the Western world from the 1960s onward has translated into policies of "community release". Individuals who previously would have been in mental institutions are no longer continuously supervised by health care workers. Some experts, such as E. Fuller Torrey, have considered deinstitutionalisation to be a failure,[5] while some consider many aspects of institutionalization to have been worse.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Some of our Congress people want to make all people with any type of history with mental illness unable to own a firearm. Some of these same people have claimed that ANY service member who has served in a combat area such as Iraq or Afghanistan has PTSD simply by being there. Can you see where this is leading? Remember Veterans being on a Government list as likely suspects in domestic terrorism? 

I know it sounds paranoid, but I wonder every time I hear politicians screaming about we need more gun control because some whack-a-doodle goes off the deep end.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If memory serves me correctly it was the courts that all but eliminated forced institutionalizations. I agreed with them then and now. Now for the most part due process is required and a crime. Repeated suicide attempts unfortunately is not enough for the courts. 

If we are going down this road, it seems to me you are indicting a class of drugs (SSRIs) without statistical facts. 

Why it comes as a surprise that mood altering drugs change the person is a mystery to me. If you eliminate all our different physical characteristics, isn't how we react mood wise the factor that defines us? Even all we learn is filtered through our moods and presented to others as how we interact

Millions of Americans suffer from depression, anxiety, and other mental health conditions. Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs) can improve a wide variety of these conditions and, as a result, are commonly prescribed. SSRIs work by blocking a receptor in the brain that absorbs the chemical serotonin. Serotonin is known to influence mood, but the exact way SSRIs improve depression isn't clear. 

Commonly prescribed SSRIs include:

Alternative Therapies for Depression
There is no evidence that any alternative treatment is effective for treating moderate to severe depression. For some people, however, they may be used as an addition to other treatments -- providing relaxation, relief from depressive symptoms, and helping you cope with some of the causes of depression such as grief, anxiety, changing roles, and even physical pain. If you have depression and are considering using an alternative form of therapy, it is important to seek the advice of your healthcare provider.
What is Alternative Therapy? 
A health treatment that is not classified as standard western medical practice is referred to as "alternative" or "complementary." Alternative therapy encompasses a variety of disciplines that include everything from diet and exercise to mental conditioning and lifestyle changes. Examples of alternative therapies include acupuncture, guided imagery, chiropractic treatments, yoga, hypnosis, biofeedback, aromatherapy, relaxation, herbal remedies, massage, and many others.
To read more, click here
Related to depression
antidepressants, postpartum depression, anxiety and panic disorder, SSRI myths and facts, depression symptoms, depression in men, depression in children and teens, depression quiz, chronic depression, depression tests
© 2008 WebMD, LLC. All rights reserved.
Prozac
Celexa
Luvox
Zoloft
Paxil
Lexapro
Viibryd (an SSRI and 5HT1A receptor partial agonist)
SSRIs have the power to markedly improve mood, outlook, and behavior in people with depression. Although often positive, these same benefits can also be a cause of concern to many people. Will taking an SSRI change you into someone else? Most depression experts would say that when antidepressants are effective, they take away the negative effects of depression that mask your real self; antidepressants can reveal someone's true personality (rather than change it) by lifting the veil of depression.

All medicines can have side effects, and depression treatments are no exception. Although generally well-tolerated, antidepressant drugs affect each person differently. Understanding the reality behind SSRI myths can help you know what to expect, if you're prescribed these medicines.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I for one am tin foiling up and dare to say maybe it never even happened. Psycho makes a vid and posts it and died clean, dad is a bigtime hollywood director? Sorry but I'm reading between the lines on this one. I want to see a body. Bet a hundred thousand dollars nobody ever will see the body. I saw a news segment recently where a woman who supposedly just lost her young daughter to a gunman was talking to the cameras as straight as an arrow not a sob quaver or tear in her eye. I call shenanigans.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently he ran someone over with his BMW as well. I thought BMW's were safe??!! Maybe we should ban them as well..

I have posted this before and this seems like a good time to post it again. John Noveske wrote this as his last Facebook post before he was mysteriously killed in a single car accident. He owned Noveske Rifle Works which has some of the best rifles around. I have one and it is my favorite AR.. Anyway, check out this and then tell me why thye aren't going after the pharmaceutical companies. Hell, they even have more money than firearm companies is my guess..

Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold's medical records have never been made available to the public.

Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather's girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.

Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.

Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.

Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.

Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.

Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.

Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.

A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.

Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..

A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.

Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.

TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.

Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.

James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.

Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania

Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California

Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.

Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.

Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic's file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.

Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.

Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.

Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.

Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.

Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family's Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.

Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara's parents said ".... the damn doctor wouldn't take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil...")

Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002, (Gareth's father could not accept his son's death and killed himself.)

Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family's detached garage.

Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.

Kurt Danysh, age 18, and on Prozac, killed his father with a shotgun. He is now behind prison bars, and writes letters, trying to warn the world that SSRI drugs can kill.

Woody ____, age 37, committed suicide while in his 5th week of taking Zoloft. Shortly before his death his physician suggested doubling the dose of the drug. He had seen his physician only for insomnia. He had never been depressed, nor did he have any history of any mental illness symptoms.

A boy from Houston, age 10, shot and killed his father after his Prozac dosage was increased.

Hammad Memon, age 15, shot and killed a fellow middle school student. He had been diagnosed with ADHD and depression and was taking Zoloft and "other drugs for the conditions."

Matti Saari, a 22-year-old culinary student, shot and killed 9 students and a teacher, and wounded another student, before killing himself. Saari was taking an SSRI and a benzodiazapine.

Steven Kazmierczak, age 27, shot and killed five people and wounded 21 others before killing himself in a Northern Illinois University auditorium. According to his girlfriend, he had recently been taking Prozac, Xanax and Ambien. Toxicology results showed that he still had trace amounts of Xanax in his system.

Finnish gunman Pekka-Eric Auvinen, age 18, had been taking antidepressants before he killed eight people and wounded a dozen more at Jokela High School – then he committed suicide.

Asa **** from Cleveland, age 14, shot and wounded four before taking his own life. Court records show **** was on Trazodone.

Jon Romano, age 16, on medication for depression, fired a shotgun at a teacher in his New York high school.

Missing from list... 3 of 4 known to have taken these same meds....

What drugs was Jared Lee Loughner on, age 21...... killed 6 people and injuring 14 others in Tuscon, Az

What drugs was James Eagan Holmes on, age 24..... killed 12 people and injuring 59 others in Aurora Colorado

What drugs was Jacob Tyler Roberts on, age 22, killed 2 injured 1, Clackamas Or

What drugs was Adam Peter Lanza on, age 20, Killed 26 and wounded 2 in Newtown Ct

Roberts is the only one that I haven't heard about being on drugs of some kind.

Keith RatliffNoveske was not the only highly-visible person in the firearms to die since this recent anti-gun panic began. The New York Daily News reported, along with several other publications, that Keith Ratliff, creator of number 10 ranked YouTube channel, FPS Russia, was found shot to death in his Carnesville, Georgia. His death is being investigated by local authorities as a homicide. He was found with a single gunshot wound to the head that, according to investigators "was not self-inflicted".

Are these deaths related in any way other than the coincidence of them both being highly visible in the firearms industry? Only time will tell, but for now I think it is important to look at the message Noveske discussed just before his death. Is there an epidemic of over-prescription of drugs that are altering peoples' mental states tp the point where they are committing these horrible crimes? Let's have a real discussion about the issues related to violence committed by people with guns. Certainly this is a more important issue to look into than how many bullets I can put into a magazine.


By Bob Price at Jan 12, 2013 4:38 PM
Posted under: Stop Big Government Second Amendment John Noveske Sandy Hook Newtown Mass Shootings Keith Ratliff National Rifle Association psychotropic drugs

Comments
Facebook Comments
Permalink Submitted by Texas GOP Vote on Sat, 2013-01-12 16:45
Make sure to check out the comments on Facebook.
reply
Don't know
Permalink Submitted by Georgetown on Sun, 2013-01-13 00:46
I really am not ready to say that the drug link is any more valid than the supposed assault weapons link to gun violence. It does illustrate to me that the logical fallacy that is the liberal argument for an assault weapons ban should be thrown back at them in ways like this. I am glad he wrote the article for that reason because it displays the sleight of hand of such arguments and the way many of the political fights and "crises" of our time are entirely manufactured and distracting from the things that could actually get out nation back on track.
reply
Guns don’t kill people.
Permalink Submitted by remesh46 on Fri, 2013-09-27 06:51
Guns don’t kill people. People with a bad attitude can kill people with or without guns. For a country with no gus now, I would prefer it to remain that way though. I don’t want to shoot my husband over some petty issues. Scam Support OmniTech

reply
The Flip Side of All These Medicated Shooters
Permalink Submitted by Wolf Moon on Thu, 2013-02-21 23:24
Thanks for this article.

First thing - WOW - that is a lot of medicated shooters. Even if the specific drugs are not explicitly causing the problems, it makes one wonder if there is simply a problem of psycho-medicating a certain subset of people AT ALL.

Second thing - note that for the most recent shootings, it would appear that the mainstream media is now withholding any information about the drugs being taken. I'm not sure why they would be doing that, but that bothers me.

Third thing - the most important point is the flip side - i.e., it is not that school shooters take these drugs - it's that EVERYONE takes them. That is the REAL statistical situation - the fact that every potential problem kid - and many a nearly normal kid - is on prescription brain drugs.

Since the Democrats have been threatening to disarm on "mental health" grounds, people have been going largely silent about this, but we should not. I believe that 11% of the population in America is now on antidepressants, and if you added in other psychoactive prescription drugs, it might be 15-20% or more. Now - with about 40% of the public owning guns..... well, the numbers are shocking. If all people currently taking antidepressants or anxiolytics, who owned guns, were disarmed, we would be talking over 25 million individuals subject to confiscation, calculated conservatively.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder how many people on an acetylsalicylic acid regiment have died?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I wonder how many people on an acetylsalicylic acid regiment have died?


All of them, eventually.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

When using statics as a manufacturing adjustment tool it is easy to introduce more variability into the system or product. With all that in going on with teens and the focus of doctors one one person at the time I think mood drugs should be used very sparingly. IMO I'm no doctor just a parent and grandparent.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Casie said:


> But, some good news for the psycho virgin kid, he can get laid lots in prison.


 Not really, since he killed himself before the police could take him into custody. As was already mentioned, it's a shame he didn't do that to begin with.

Tim


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they need to address the bad parenting and the awful public school system. 
If he was living with mommy and daddy should they have known a little more. Did they know he had the guns and 400 rounds. Did they even know he'd been in psych care since he was eight. Were they aware they had a son?
You should know if you're kid isn't all there. Physical age vs brain age. 
Oh and the public school system. We all know how messed up that is. So why not blame public school. It seems they all happen there anyway. Why are we not demanding anti bullying legislation.

It sounded like he had some affluenza in his nose too.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> If you can't get laid in California driving a BMW you are a few bricks short of a load.


If you can't get laid in California driving a BMW AND your daddy is a Hollywood director, THEN you're a few bricks short of a load...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

James m said:


> I think they need to address the bad parenting and the awful public school system.


Ah but that is part of the plan. Parents don't care much any more and those that do, well they are told the kids belong to the system.

Take a look at the Communist Manifesto.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

The parents already said he was a "high functioning Aspergers Syndrome child".. Just like the Adam Lanza kid... That's not it though. It is the guns!!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

When he gets to hell Satan can give his virgin ass to the next terrorist that shows up. That will take care of that virginity problem.


----------

